# Newb- ATItool from 8 to 4 pipes possible ?



## Ji!!i (Mar 4, 2005)

By chance I found you and the possibility to speed up my 9800SE 256MB 128 bits.
"Technically" it worked, even though in 3D "often" (not always, and not always with the same intensity,I have to study the matter) there are many patterns of artifacts.

Not all the 3D I'm doing does require highest performance, while it pretends high quality. Viceversa when using the "Flight Simulator" I can accept "some" defect if that comes with a FPS which keeps flying a joy.

Question:

Does ATItool or anything else provide a way to switch quickly down from 8 to 4 pipes?
Together with overclocking the softmodded card this will give the higher level of flexibility (and partially fix my problem).

Thanks,
Ji!!i


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2005)

not possible without a reboot


----------



## AndreyPopov (Mar 8, 2005)

*W1zzard*


> not possible without a reboot



without reboot or driver reload?


----------

